# GPS/Plotter



## plisser (Sep 8, 2020)

In line to have an Ankona Cayenne built. Need recommendations on a GPS/Plotter with fish finding capabilities. I will have a Minn Kota Terrova 80 on the bow too. Heard only Humminbird is compatible. Been currently looking at Simrad and Lowrance until I was aware of this. Have no experience with all the new tech out there. I live in New Jersey and the plan is to trailer to various shallow water/ inshore areas along the east coast. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

I have a hummingbird, sonar capabilities are great but the base maps are terrible. It’s been awhile since I have turned it on though.


----------



## plisser (Sep 8, 2020)

BrownDog said:


> I have a hummingbird, sonar capabilities are great but the base maps are terrible. It’s been awhile since I have turned it on though.


Thx for the info. I won't be too keen on getting a Humminbird. Mainly need something for plotting in New areas as I like to explore.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I would get a Lowrance or Simrad with touch screen and control knobs. Works great with FMT software.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I've been leaning towards Lowrance fish/gps. 
Been meaning to call them to find out what they mean by support for Motorguide.

Lowrances Ghost ($2,999.00) 
According to one review I watched on youtube, was that it was noticeably louder than the competition.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Simrad go7 has been great for me.
Pair it with the satellite overlay map of choice and it’s your best bang for your buck.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Raymarine Axiom Plus. Great unit, crazy fast and nice crisp screen. Also with RV100 transducer you get 3D, side and down vision!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

I still haven't pulled the trigger on what FF/GPS I want yet.
For today I'm going to use an old Hummingbird "wide eye" portable I use on the little tin boats I use up in the mountain lakes. it does side finding (both sides at the same time and downscan depth and temp. 
For old tek it's pretty good. Once I settle on a new FF/GPS I plan to make it available for the little boats too and retire the Wide Eye...


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

I see that the new machines have engine monitoring capabilities. How are they hooked up? My engine is a 06 yammy 70 2 stroke, too old to have that capability?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

eightwt said:


> How are they hooked up?


NMEA 2000
An o6 model motor should have some but not all the engine data displayed.
Mines a 05 merc, which should be in the "same boat" as your for what data is displayable.

need something like this which depends on your motor

*NMEA 2000 Starter Kit*
SKU: 000-0124-69

NMEA 2000 Starter Kit
View Key Features
$69.95


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

mro said:


> NMEA 2000
> An o6 model motor should have some but not all the engine data displayed.
> Mines a 05 merc, which should be in the "same boat" as your for what data is displayable.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. Probably rpm, temp, any type of oil info, would be good.


----------



## Pro wader (Mar 26, 2018)

I guess I'm the last of a generation that learned to navigate with a map. My son and I argue all the time because he want Google Map overlays on his chart plotter... Me I just need some bread crumbs to get back to where I started when I get off the reservation.

Yes the overlays give you a natural overview but I believe they can also be misleading. I've seen several hit bars and reefs because their GPS overlay did not show it.

With all that said, My little Hummingbird Helix 5 does just fine. GPS is good. The map overlay is all I need and the depth finder does is pretty good too. You get a lot of bang for your buck


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

My days out in Florida it never crossed my mind to get a gps or fish finder.
Learned where to go by trial/error and when I wanted to see how much water was under the boat I'd look over the side.

When I moved back to CA things changed and wound up with both on the Carver.
Both are a big plus fishing in the Pacific Ocean.

Then got a hummingbird for the tin boats I used in the Sierra mountain lakes and got another for the bass boat I kept at my dads house at bethel Island.
Many of the lakes the water level can change month to month depending on if it's needed "down stream" for power generation or if they want to ship more water to LA.
All Northern California waters empty into the delta and that's where the two canals pumps are located.
After learning the waters in the delta many times I didn't bother to turn it on.

My main interest in the GPS is for when I go out in the SF Bay or out along the coast.
Fog can be so bad you can't see 10 feet .
I also want to do some sturgeon fishing and a quality fish finder/gps makes a big difference in the catching department.


----------



## sotilloa1078 (Mar 27, 2014)

Look into Raymarine Axiom. For your area get the Navionics Platinum Plus chip for your zone and update the overlay. The new google earth overlay on the Navionics chip is very good and detailed.


----------

